# A Scientific Discover re: Gin



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Remember at the AskAndy London Event they put a basil leaf into each gin and tonic?

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...y-LONDON-Event&highlight=AskAndy+London+Event

Well...I had a new bottle of Beefeater with a couple of drinks poured from it and also a basil pant* from a gourmet grocery store.

Thought I'd take a couple of the top leaves this morning and put them into the gin bottle. I shook it up a little and just now had a gin and tonic that yes, tasted of basil! Cucumber no; basil yes!

*The basil plant instructions said that it could not be transplanted! You just keep it in water in the kitchen. Why can't I transplant it out in the garden?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Why are basil leaves put into gin and tonic to begin with?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Jovan:

Why does Hendrick's Gin taste like cucumbers? Just a flavoring. The AskAndy London event it was a specialty of Thresher & Glenny.

Maybe a "modern" thing like orange flavored vodka...??

I'm not doing it to any of my single malt Scotches!


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I love Hendrick's, and love the cucumber infusion it incorporates. But basil sounds great! (It's hard for me to imagine a food or beverage that wouldn't benefit from basil - my favorite herb!)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A cucumber flavor, basil leaves added...how much further must we go before we can call it drinkable salad and claim it to be health food? LOL.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

You mean a Caesar cocktail ISN'T one of my 5 a day?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

And I can't tell you how great it is with breakfast!

I really can't tell you!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Andy said:


> *The basil plant instructions said that it could not be transplanted! You just keep it in water in the kitchen. Why can't I transplant it out in the garden?


Is this rhetorical? If not, I recall a cautionary post about a lemon (or was it an orange?) tree and the Feds wanting to arrest the innocent Mr Andy for at least one felony involving contraband agricultural transplants. Could the lowly basil plant possibly fall into the same general category?

As an aside, CA has a lot of specialized laws...not all pertaining just to agriculture. For example, half of my motorized lawn and garden implements are illegal in CA (for emission standards?). As are some of my fishing lures (apparently too much lead).


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Snow Hill Pond:

You're exactly right! Two agricultural offenses here in California and I might end up the kumquat man of Alcatraz!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Andy said:


> Snow Hill Pond:
> 
> You're exactly right! Two agricultural offenses here in California and I might end up the kumquat man of Alcatraz!


Yes, and instead of _Papillon_, you'll be known as _Pantalon, _for the elegantly tailored prison trousers you'll be sporting.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe not "scientific" but I can honestly say that since I started drinking gin and tonics many years ago I have not contracted either Malaria or Scurvy. Correlation may not be causation but I don't see any reason to take that chance and will continue to drink them.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

herfitup:

That's scientific enough for me. Scurvy and Malaria are bad stuff!


----------

